# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Bungy jumping in Sydney !!!

## Australia

Hello all, 

my brother is heading to Australia next month and visiting Sydney, Uluru and the GBR and he doesn't want to leave Sydney  without doing the bungy jumping, so have anyone done this? how to book this or make arrangement for this activity?any suggestions?

----------


## GFI

Well, I visited there couple of time but didn’t do bungee jumping. I think I missed the best activity of that place, but never mind I’d definitely visit again in the future to this place and definitely do this activity.

----------


## riverrider

White water rafting, bungee jumping, mountain climbing are some of the most popular extreme sports among travelers which are getting popular day by day. Though it has some risks, its the most challenging holiday alternatives that you can choose when you have holiday.

----------

